# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Mkey - Modem Unlock Key Build 27.JAN.2013 [E177 Zain, MF190S Vietel] and more ..

## GSM News & Updates

*Mkey_v8.0.0_Build_27.JAN.2013*  Added customzed Firmware E177 - 11.126.16.06.221 Sudan Zain  Added to MiniFlasher : MF190S - BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 VIETEL W1St!  Added to MiniFlasher : MF190 - BD_AIRTELMF190UTLF3V1.0.0B02 Inda Artel W1St!  Added DOWNGRADE Auto-Mode for : ICERA CPU ZTE MODEMS;
- Now you can more easy rebrand some new ZTE firmwares like T-Mobile to Normal. W1St!  *WELCOME* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] B.R. Mkey - Modem Unlock Key 2013

----------

